
TEDxTalk: Three Steps to Closing the Gender Gap in Tech - kreeWall
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guoLTuW8AX4
======
kreeWall
Hi, OP here! I gave this TEDx Talk about how to close the gender gap in tech
at my local TEDx conference last month - I hope you all enjoy watching it! I
was extremely nervous, but it was an honor to be able to speak on such a
internationally acclaimed stage! I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on
how we can reduce the gender and diversity gaps in this industry, so please
share your thoughts!

